# best jigsaw tables



## laurencewithau (Oct 10, 2011)

hello, I have samwe new toys, including a table saw, router and jigsaw. I inrtend to use them for DIY around the house, my current projects being the installation of balustrading and fitting of a parquet floor.I'm not totally inexpeienced, having once held a saw handed to me by a carpenter.I have a particular question about a jigsaw table advertised on the interent. It's a Bosch MT 300, but no specifications are given, and I can't find any information about it on the interent. I wonder whether any members are familiar with this model. Also, I would like to know what people think of jigsaw tables in general. Is it easy to clamp them to the underside of the table so that the blade is perpendicular to the table top? My jigsaw is a Bosch GST 150 BCE 240v. Thanks for your help,
laurencewithau


----------



## warreny (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry i cant help you with that,warreny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I want one 

Precision Jigsaw Table for every Jigsaw Bosch Black+Decker test www.neutechnik.com - YouTube


Plus video also
http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK73...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327951029&sr=1-4

==


warreny said:


> Sorry i cant help you with that,warreny


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The blade guide is what makes these tables both work. Previously made jigsaw tables did not have the above the table blade guide and were terrible, with the results as seen in the Utube video of them making the cut without this upper guide. I have never used either of these jigsaw tables and have only recently seen the Rockwell version available here. I would like to know more about the other version that is shown in the first video. Who makes it? Where are they located?

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Over the pond in GERMANY

Videos - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

Home - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

Shipping - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

How to pay - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

Contact - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

pricing 
Products - actro-plasts Jimdo-Page!

129.95 euros = 171.2221 US dollars
10.95 euros = 14.4299 US dollars
32.95 euros = 43.5006 US dollars

The one from Amazon at 180.oo is looking good for me with free shipping..

==


CharleyL said:


> The blade guide is what makes these tables both work. Previously made jigsaw tables did not have the above the table blade guide and were terrible, with the results as seen in the Utube video of them making the cut without this upper guide. I have never used either of these jigsaw tables and have only recently seen the Rockwell version available here. I would like to know more about the other version that is shown in the first video. Who makes it? Where are they located?
> 
> Charley


----------



## Boaz (May 23, 2017)

*Neutechnik jigsaw table*

I have recently written a review on this jigsaw table, than can help you decide. It is available at my recycled carpentry webpage (search "tsaban recycled carpentry", under "Product reviews".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Although I don't think I'm buying one of these, it is an interesting execution for someone with zero space, or just a garage in a condo. Thanks for posting this.


----------

